# Do I need weights on the new tractor?



## Marshall (Jul 22, 2009)

I got the new tractor. It is a JD 5085M that is a two wheel drive. I will be moving large round bales on the rear with it, and cutting with a Kuhn 9' cutter. The tires have water in them, front and rear (that is the way Pop wanted it done). The dealer says that he doesn't think I need weights on the front, but the head mechanic in the shop says that he feels that I will need weights, until the dealer/owner walks out in the shop and then the mechanic hushes up.

What are your opinions on this for what I have stated that I will use the tractor for. I might pull a ripper plow and a no-till drill, but that is about it. The main thing will be hauling round bales on a rear fork and carring the Kuhn cutter.

I do not have a front loader on it, but will have one day. I have to pay for what I have now.

I have tettered 30 acres and then turned around and raked the 30 acres with it and it used 12.5 gallons of fuel. So far, I am impressed.

Cutting with it is next, maybe in the next day or two if weather works out for me.

Thanks,

Marshall


----------

